# Featured Member on Dilletante



## PostMinimalist

I am one of the Featured Members on the Dilletante Classical music social network this week. You can follow the link and hear my work on the playlists on my profile there. (click the word 'playlist' to see more)
Enjoy! Oh and tell me your opinions about my music, please! 
http://www.dilettantemusic.com/


----------



## Kuhlau

I'll be sure to check it out soon, sir. 

FK


----------



## marval

That is good, I will have a listen.


Margaret


----------

